# Show Me what your first stage of sketch looks like!



## Lioedevon427 (Nov 28, 2021)

I like seeing other peoples art, and I’m curious as to how messy my roughs are compared to other peoples


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Dec 9, 2021)

Here’s one of mine. You can see all my art here:








						Harry B. Holden
					

In a would full of shady, degenerate, scumbags… he’s definitely the biggest.




					arabbitnamedharry.blogspot.com


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 10, 2021)

Mine would be kinda hard or even meaningless to show - outlines are the last stage for me.  I do a watercolour rough shape, start to build up the detail, and then finish with outlines if I have them.

So a green blob in roughly a toad shape was the start of:





I've been told plenty of times that I do it in the wrong order, and that's basically correct- often my proportions are kinda wonk and I have to use an eraser to cut out large parts of each image.  There's no way I could do it on physical paper.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 11, 2021)

This kinda gives the impression:


----------



## N1k0 (Dec 11, 2021)

Here's mine with the first sketch and the final lineart.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Dec 11, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> Mine would be kinda hard or even meaningless to show - outlines are the last stage for me.  I do a watercolour rough shape, start to build up the detail, and then finish with outlines if I have them.
> 
> So a green blob in roughly a toad shape was the start of:
> 
> ...


Sosjbdnjsuhe Frog bulbasaur Frog Bulbasaur!


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 15, 2021)

I feel like I'm spamming this thread, but here - whole process:

Click to see Timelapse of below image...


----------



## N1k0 (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh, that's really cool! I always like to watch how other artists are working^^


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 15, 2021)

Here you go


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Dec 18, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> View attachment 124325
> 
> Here you go


Yesss finally found a fellow messy sketcher who has many sketching stages, I’m not alone!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 18, 2021)

I just trace everything TwT


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 19, 2021)

NGL, I absolutely trace forced perspective in large city scenes of the background.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 19, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Yesss finally found a fellow messy sketcher who has many sketching stages, I’m not alone!


Sometimes I nail it in one, sometimes not so much. But yes, the first stage (or 5) is always super messy. Usually it's dependent on the pose - or in this case, getting the body right to layer the armor over.


----------



## SupKnuckle (Dec 20, 2021)

Sketching be the most fun part


----------



## kiwiisastalker (Dec 26, 2021)

I rarely do construction and I HAVE to have super clean sketches... my brain has a hard time figuring out clutter and messy lines so I don't really work well with quick outlines and skeletons and things like that. >.<'
Here is a timelapse of me working (hopefully it embeds correctly):


https://imgur.com/a/0ZZdm38


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 4, 2022)

I like starting in pencil and then taking a photo with my ipad and finishing in Procreate. 



Here's a finished one!


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jan 15, 2022)

Kinda old, but--

Prelim sketches and final, shaded sketch.


----------



## BSporn (Jan 16, 2022)

Sometimes my original sketches are rough enough that I can't interpret them the next day.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2022)

(not my image BTW)


----------



## Seabear24 (Jan 16, 2022)

Its still a WIP, but for traditional this is usually how i go about it. My regular stuff is much more sketchy. If im doing digital, its even worse because i dont need to worry about underlying lines since you can just delete the layer.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 16, 2022)

I usually do the initial sketch on paper, then scan and do a clean line over it, or an additional sketch and a clean line. But yesterday I wanted to try digital sketching. I'm not sure if they will go into business, but since there is an opportunity to show, I will do it.)))


----------

